# Masterbuilt problems



## bikerbob (Apr 22, 2021)

Good day gents
I am still rather new to smoking
Have an older masterbuilt smoker and have always had trouble getting temp down to 225. I have placed needle valve in the line which helped some. Planning on changing the regulator and would appreciate advise on required pressure. Any other suggestions more than welcome
Thank you
Bikerbob


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 22, 2021)

I also use a MB gasser. Waiting on the replies. Thinking of doing bacon and will need the low temps.
Jim


----------



## OldSmoke (Apr 22, 2021)

You need a low pressure regulator (10” wc). I switched to this:


The tanks will vary pressure quite a bit as they empty and if they get warmed by the sun. A single stage reg can have a hard time regulating a steady outlet pressure with large swings of inlet pressure. Even with the needle valve, mine was not able to maintain a low, steady temp. At lower temps, you may want to look into some kind of wind block so the low flame does not get blown out.


----------



## BigW. (Apr 22, 2021)

Propane burner.  Need lower temps!
					

Hi there!! I have made a small cabinet smoker I’m having trouble finding a burner that will keep my temps low.  I’ve purchased a couple propane burners and can only achieve temps that are 300ish.  If I lower it it goes out.  The regulator I have is 20psi but adjustable. I’m trying to find a...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## bikerbob (Apr 24, 2021)

Good day gents
I am still rather new to smoking
Have an older masterbuilt smoker and have always had trouble getting temp down to 225. I have placed needle valve in the line which helped some. Planning on changing the regulator and would appreciate advise on required pressure. Any other suggestions more than welcome
Thank you
Bikerbob
[/QUOTE]
FOLLOW UP

Ok I purchased a low pressure regulator similar to OLDSMOKE'S. Was able to get low steady temps; but fame is yellow not blue. Has anyone replaced the burner and the Masterbuilt; and with what


----------



## OldSmoke (Apr 26, 2021)

bikerbob said:


> Has anyone replaced the burner and the Masterbuilt; and with what



Is the orfice and burner tube clean?







I‘m getting a nice blue flame with the original burner.


----------



## bikerbob (Apr 27, 2021)

OldSmoke said:


> Is the orfice and burner tube clean?
> 
> View attachment 494110
> 
> I‘m getting a nice blue flame with the original burner.


Sorry for not getting back to your prompt reply; family got in the way
I have attached 5 photos
First is the junction of the gas nozzle and burner stem; as can be seen there is no adjustable shutter to control the mix.
Second is of the smoker a Masterbuilt XL
Third is the new adjustable gas regulator
Fourth is of the flame tank is full open, smoker gas control at max. red control on regulator at about 1/2 open.
Fifth is as above with red control turn down till flame is non-existand.
It is my understanding that a yellow flame indicates a lack of oxygen; mulling over the thought of opening the holes in the burner stem. Your thoughts on the above
thanks Bikerbob


----------



## OldSmoke (Apr 27, 2021)

Check inside the burner tube to make sure critters haven’t built a nest. Spiders consider burner tubes to be the equivalent to water front property. If it is clean, did it burn correctly with the original reg?


----------



## bikerbob (May 3, 2021)

OK after taking the burner off and blowing out with compressed air; found some corrsion bits.
Then took a side grinder to the burner inlet holes and opened to slots and made a homemade shutter for control
Reassemble and giving it a dry run; nice blue flame after adjusting the shutter and can adjust the temperature to a constant 228/230. Thru a couple chunks of hickory in the cast iron pan; didn't want to ignite; used a propane torch to ignite; getting nice blue smoke.
May get to love this smoker after all


----------



## OldSmoke (May 3, 2021)

At low temps, I had trouble getting hickory to consistently smoke. Apple worked ok. I switched to a tube and pellets and had better, consistent smoke. The trays don’t seem to work as well as tubes in propane smokers.


----------



## JLeonard (May 3, 2021)

bikerbob said:


> OK after taking the burner off and blowing out with compressed air; found some corrsion bits.
> Then took a side grinder to the burner inlet holes and opened to slots and made a homemade shutter for control
> Reassemble and giving it a dry run; nice blue flame after adjusting the shutter and can adjust the temperature to a constant 228/230. Thru a couple chunks of hickory in the cast iron pan; didn't want to ignite; used a propane torch to ignite; getting nice blue smoke.
> May get to love this smoker after all


Hey Biker I have the same smoker. I have found that at low low temps the CI pan wont allow the chunks to smoke very well. I got a smoker box and use it for low temp smokes.
Jim


----------



## bikerbob (May 3, 2021)

Thanks for all of your helpful advice; intend to smoke some precooked sausage for a trial run
Results to follow
Bikerbob


----------



## OldSmoke (May 3, 2021)

I've been thinking about trying pre-cooked sausage. How will you be doing it?


----------



## bikerbob (May 4, 2021)

Nothing special.
Place the links on the racks and smoke till internal temp is 165 ( just for saftey sake)
Living in Canada and presently dealing with cold and rain; not to mention covid lockdown.
Where do you put your time in


----------



## OldSmoke (May 4, 2021)

In Oregon. We have had intermittent really nice spring weather. I’m smoking a pork butt right now, sitting on the patio, with intermittent sun and a bit of bourbon left over from the sauce I just made. We just got locked down again.


----------



## Columbian73 (Jul 5, 2022)

OldSmoke said:


> You need a low pressure regulator (10” wc). I switched to this:
> 
> 
> The tanks will vary pressure quite a bit as they empty and if they get warmed by the sun. A single stage reg can have a hard time regulating a steady outlet pressure with large swings of inlet pressure. Even with the needle valve, mine was not able to maintain a low, steady temp. At lower temps, you may want to look into some kind of wind block so the low flame does not get blown out.


Smoke, Could you please post the specs or at least a picture of that low-pressure regulator you've mentioned? For some reason the link or picture you posted doesn't show up on my browser. I also have a Masterbuilt that burns too hot. But Bayou Classic told me the MP5HPR1 is high pressure amd would be too hot for my smoker.


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 5, 2022)

Columbian73 said:


> But Bayou Classic told me the MP5HPR1 is high pressure amd would be too hot for my smoker.


Go to Bayou classic and type in low pressure regulator it will come up. Sorry no link.
SMF lot of times will not let me paste item ( sometime does sometimes not )  from my Kindle, just gives the whatever .com.  I know they are not a sponsor but was trying to help.


----------



## Columbian73 (Jul 5, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> Go to Bayou classic and type in low pressure regulator it will come up. Sorry no link.
> SMF lot of times will not let me paste item ( sometime does sometimes not )  from my Kindle, just gives the whatever .com.  I know they are not a sponsor but was trying to help.


----------



## Columbian73 (Jul 5, 2022)

Winterrider, appreciate the suggestion, but when I searched "low pressure regulator," this came up:  https://www.bayouclassic.com/search?q=low+pressure+regulator
Theres lots of things there, including one High-pressure regulator, but no low-pressure ones anywhere. Not sure whrere to go at this point.


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 5, 2022)

That 36" towards bottom on that page is a low pressure. Click on it and says in description.


----------



## Columbian73 (Jul 5, 2022)

Winter, I'm confused. This is what I got from link you sent:    <https://www.bayouclassic.com/products/36-stainless-braided-hose-2?_pos=4&_sid=972db834d&_ss=r>      But as far as I can tell, it's not adjustable.   But I did find this:  <>   It is  a high pressure reg, but the header on the amazon page says it's good for:  "Fits for Grill Burner Turkey Fryer Cooker Firepit Forge and More."     I'm going to call the company tomorrow and find out what the deal is. Thanx again for the help.


----------



## OldSmoke (Jul 6, 2022)

This is a two-stage, low pressure reg that is not adjustable. Two stages provide a more stable delivery as the pressure in the tank changes, which it can vary quite a lot going from a cool evening to hot sun. This worked very well with a needle valve.








You need to stick with a low pressure reg.


----------



## Columbian73 (Jul 6, 2022)

OldSmoke said:


> This is a two-stage, low pressure reg that is not adjustable. Two stages provide a more stable delivery as the pressure in the tank changes, which it can vary quite a lot going from a cool evening to hot sun. This worked very well with a needle valve.
> 
> View attachment 636873
> 
> ...


Thank you, Smoke. Did you attach the needle valve to the other end of that line? BTW, where in Oregon are you? I'm right across the Big River to the north, up in the hills.


----------



## Columbian73 (Jul 7, 2022)

Thanks to all the help here, and some research, I just today put together the rig that I think will work to control the flame on my Masterbuilt 30" Smoker and finally get it down to proper smoking temperatures. I learned
that the setup on the MB and other smokers is a *low pressure* system, and needs different accessories from high pressure systems. Bikerbob sent a picture of the rig he put together, and with that as a guide, I found a very helpful guy at R&L Enterprise in Albuquerque. <https://thepropaneman.com/AboutUs.htm>. Randy spent a lot of time talking with me and texting pictures back and forth to put together the little rig I needed. It is basically an in-line needle valve as OldSmoke and bikerbob have suggested, but since the hose that came with my smoker has a 5/16" inner diameter, I also needed two adapters to fit the right sized hose barbs.The picture here is the setup Randy came up with. It's simple, but it should work. I'll cut my existing hose and put it together. And man will I be happy if this finally turns this Masterbuilt into a functional smoker! Again, thanks to all for the help.


----------



## OldSmoke (Jul 7, 2022)

Here is my setup, it is heavily modified with a wind skirt, PID controller, smoke generator, and a convection fan. It is one of those crazy ideas that works really well. I started with just a needle valve and it made a night and day difference.


----------



## OldSmoke (Jul 7, 2022)

Columbian73 said:


> BTW, where in Oregon are you?


In SW Gresham! When I saw your name I got curious too.


----------



## Columbian73 (Jul 8, 2022)

Thanks to all the help here, and some research, I just today put together the rig that I think will work to control the flame on my Masterbuilt 30" Smoker. I want to stress that the setup on the MB and other smokers is a *low pressure* system, and need different accessories from high pressure systems. I found a very helpful guy at
R&L Enterprise in Albuquerque. <https://thepropaneman.com/AboutUs.htm>. Randy spent a good deal of time talking with me and texting pictures back and forth to put together the little rig I needed. It is basically an in-line needle valve as OldSmoke and bikerbob have suggested, but since the hose that came with the smoker has a 5/16" inner diameter, I also needed two adapters to fit the right sized hose barbs.The picture here is the setup he came up with. It's simple, but it should work. I'll cut my existing hose and put it together
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 636916



OldSmoke said:


> In SW Gresham! When I saw your name I got curious too.


Very cool! We're neighbors, as the crow flies, and not a lot farther away via roads and bridges.


----------

